# Grinder for apple cider press



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

We were recently given an old press for making apple cider, but it didn't come with any grinder to grind the apples. Any suggestions about how we could make a grinder for it? Any thoughts would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Buy a cheap garbage disposer.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I have seen an antique grinder that was made with heavy nails punched through a wooden cylinder and mounted in a hopper-shaped box w/a handle. If you look online or in some books about antique kitchen & farm implements, I bet you can find a picture. Sue


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone in another thread used a clean wood chipper....


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help! Do you know what consistency I'm trying to get in the apples? Am I looking for something resembling applesauce or still to be in chunks?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> Buy a cheap garbage disposer.


Ed nailed it. But do not ue the disposall for anything else


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

siletz said:


> Thanks for the help! Do you know what consistency I'm trying to get in the apples? Am I looking for something resembling applesauce or still to be in chunks?


Fine chunks. We use an antique grape crusher which does an okay job. Before that we used paring knives. A couple of food processors would work. 
Also we use 100% cotton tee shirts draped into the wooden barrel as press bags. 

Here's a link for one made from a garbage disposal 

Here's a link showing a crusher that utilizes the wooden roller method. I can't seem to find a link with one that is set up to use electric drills connected to the rollers there by turning them. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

New garbage disposal. We did it a month ago. Got 3gals of cider out of 4gals of pulp. Amazing and relatively easy too.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

We also have an apple press that is actually a grape press that came from Italy. It presses well but we need a grinder. The garbage disposal is a good idea although would the apples have to be cut up prior to pressing. I see happy valley cider presses has a grinder on for 229.00. Although I am in Canada and would have to have it shipped it might be an idea. The dollar for us now is good so there would be little exchange. The garbage disposal here is 139.00. We made about 30 liters of juice yesterday. Emma


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Does the grinder heat up the pulp very much? It's a great looking idea.

Heard about using a clothes wringer, putting nails in the rollers. I like this better, if it doesn't overheat the pulp.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I think we are going to purchase the garbage disposal. Has anyone had one that heats up when you put a lot of apples in it? Thanks Emma


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm the person who uses the back yard chipper-shredder. It does not heat the apples much, and gives a good, quick, fine grind. Also, my son melted the throat and widened it so that it will accept most whole apples. It does an excellent job, but leaks, so we use it outside. Afterwards, we clean it out, of course, and store it for just apple use. We were given a trailer-load (4x8x2 ft!!) of apple pommace someone else put through their fancy, pretty oak grinder and press, and it was still in chunks and juicy! My setup works like a charm in comparison!
Kit


----------

